# enclosure for 55" flat screen



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Your choices are:

1. Outdoor enclosure.

2. Outdoor TV

3. Take the TV outside when you want to watch it, then remove and take it back inside when done.


The bottom line is that the basic TV is not designed for outdoor use. Yeah, some people do that, and some may well get a decent amount of time out of the TV. But more often than not, it doesn't work out (as you know).


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Yep, those are the options for sure...once model has fans which I can appreciate, but they start running at 88 degrees, regardless of whether the tv is on or not...nothing like wanting to relax w some silence and hear 2 fans going while nothing is even on...

There are also fairly elaborate covers that you can off and put back on...that might be the eventual solution. I have some native cedar that I cut down from my ranch and made nice fireplace mantel...I also cut some cedar planks that I could make build an enclosure w a removable front cover. I was thinking two 4"x4" removable cut outs w insect screens for heat flow and ventilation. 2 holes w rubber self-closing grommets.

Just ideas, but I can sure do it for A LOT LESS than $1000, and it would look a lot better, plus I'd have matching ends of the same materials...the length is 38 ft from the house stucco wall to Austin Stone fireplace w cedar mantel.

Thoughts?

thanks


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

tstex said:


> Thoughts?


As a pro, in the AV business, I would prefer to go with a 46" Sunbrite outdoor TV.

Around $2,600.00, two year warranty, and it will handle the weather, along with an accident if someone gets crazy with a hose.


Yeah, it's not cheap, but it is designed to be outside, and while you might go through multiple TV's a Sunbrite would still be out there working.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Ktk, I certainly appreciate your feedback...the sunbrite we would need for our set-up is the 55" and it's $4100...They even have an 84" 4K pixel for $25,000...that's some serious cash.

Regardless, I will do it the right way. And since I have a daughter going to college next year [and more of them], it's hard to justify the extra $$$ when I know I can build one that will do the job...I did take your advice and got an LG 55" 1080 LED HDTV 120 Hz SMart TV on sale for $445.00 before tax, brand new....that's not a bad deal.

Also, there's no hoses run thru this area...only a female golden retriever and if she can pee that high, I'll book on late night TV... 

thanks again, and if you find a new 55" sun-brite for $1000...I'll buy that...


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

tstex said:


> thanks again, and if you find a new 55" sun-brite for $1000...I'll buy that...



I find some at that price, I'll be buying several....

As an aside, I buy direct from the company that owns Sunbrite and can tell you there's no big profit in selling them. Wholesale is WAY more than you might think.


----------

